# Medical Terminology & Anatomy book for sale



## SimoneTessitore (Jan 10, 2014)

The first offer fell through so this book is still available.  It is the Medical Terminology & Anatomy for ICD-10 Coding by Betsy J. Shiland MS, RHIA, CCS, CPC that I won at a meeting. Turns out I'm not going to need it.

I'm seeing it for sale on line for $79.95. Mine is brand new, no marks, and I'll sell it for $50 plus shipping from Oklahoma, which is about $5.

Let me know if you are interested or have any questions.

Simone Tessitore, CPC, COBGC
Simone0616@yahoo.com


----------



## brandij (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Simone,
I'm interested in your medical terminology and anatomy for icd 10 coding book. Is this still available and if so how do you handle payment?

Thank You,
Brandi Hisle CPC
Brandiwine70@fuse.net


----------



## Nsaunders (Jan 21, 2021)

SimoneTessitore said:


> The first offer fell through so this book is still available.  It is the Medical Terminology & Anatomy for ICD-10 Coding by Betsy J. Shiland MS, RHIA, CCS, CPC that I won at a meeting. Turns out I'm not going to need it.
> 
> I'm seeing it for sale on line for $79.95. Mine is brand new, no marks, and I'll sell it for $50 plus shipping from Oklahoma, which is about $5.
> 
> ...


Hello there!
Do you still have these books available?  I am looking to purchase both.


----------

